# Looking for a flat to rent in Lagos



## HeraB (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello everyone 

My husband and I are looking for a small and modest flat to rent in Lagos (or nearby) to move in soon (furnished or non-furnished) for a few months, possibly longer. Does anyone know of any resources or people who are looking to rent their place? It is very difficult to find online, and when visited, it's rare any signs were up. Thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

A lot of places will not be advertised but can be found by word of mouth when you are there, Initially try a site like AIRBNB just to get somewhere for a short term then ask locally, You can always extend the stay or move to a different location if you find the place is not to you liking.


----------



## HeraB (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you! Yes I have been trying that, waiting to hear from some people who might have connections who rent out. Fingers crossed


----------



## meetch (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi HeraB,

My husband and I are in the same situation! It's been near impossible to find a place to rent in Lagos.
Locals told us to check out the grocery stores because a lot of locals post their rental adds on the community boards. We found some luck in doing so but the places got rented out before we made an offer. It's a really quick market at the moment.

I wanted to give you a heads-up about something that happened to us yesterday incase it helps you. We found an add for a 2 bedroom apartment for rent and it was really great (everything we were hoping to find). The person renting it was sort of like a rental agent/old tenant renting out the place for the landlord which was an older local. I had a bad feeling about the guy for some reason (I guess coming from Canada I'm used to at least communicating with the landlord before giving cash to a "middle man") so I requested to meet the landlord before jumping on the opportunity to rent. The guy gave me a really hard time about it and that raised more red flags. Yesterday we got someone we knew to meet the landlord and it ends up that the person renting out the flat was an old tenant doing it behind the owners back! We seriously dodged a bullet. The owner was planning on selling his property as soon as possible and it was all a scam from the old tenant trying to grab the rent and a "commission" before he moved out. The owner did not want to rent his property and a huge argument broke out (it was really awful)

I know you are your husband are probably smart enough not to fall for that but I just wanted to give you a heads-up because when a market is a hot as Lagos right now, some people will pray on the fact that you are almost "desperate" to find a place (just like we were). Make sure you communicate with the landlord if there is no rental contract and the person showing you the place isn't legit. If we hadn't done that then we would have moved there in a few days to find out that we were not welcome, and we would have lost a lot of money in the process. 

Wishing you the best of luck on the apartment hunt!!!


----------



## HeraB (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello Meetch!

Thanks so much for sharing that! Wow....that is bad  Glad you guys got went to the source! Yes, being a Canadian, I am also very cautious (to a point where my Portuguese hubby sometimes think I'm paranoid lol) A couple of weeks ago we drove all the way there to visit an apartment just outside of Lagos, but the landlord was quite strange, but most of all, the pics on the website were not of the nasty tiny apartment he actually showed us! 

Thanks for the tips...we shall continue looking. All the best with your search as well


----------



## HeraB (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks, i saw your message, and I replied, but both our posts were removed because i had included my email address. We are not supposed to and I don't think i can send a message. I am interested though.


----------



## Stevecollett (Apr 4, 2016)

I didn't realize my post infringed on the forum rules. I did see something from you outside of this thread but I either don't have the privileges to reply or am not using the site correctly. I'll go and review the help files and see how we can connect.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Both communicating parties require a minimum of 5 good posts to enable the Private Messaging system.


----------



## Stevecollett (Apr 4, 2016)

thanks for the guidance


----------



## HeraB (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, was told by the moderator. Well I'm new at this and I don't intent to keep posting and waiting for approval or for them to be judged as 'good' to be able to communicate with other members. Not sure what is the best way we can communicate.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

HeraB said:


> Yes, was told by the moderator. Well I'm new at this and I don't intent to keep posting and waiting for approval or for them to be judged as 'good' to be able to communicate with other members. Not sure what is the best way we can communicate.


It's not up to the moderators to judge whether a post meets the criteria of being good or not, this is something done by the system itself.

Just don't post multiple one word posts, or pointless posts, as this is deemed to be Post Count Padding and will simply be deleted, thus dropping your post count back down.

The intention of this is for users to become contributors to the forum rather than simply using it as a means of private communications.


----------



## Stevecollett (Apr 4, 2016)

This is helpful. I do want to use this forum and I do see the value already with this situation. We are 2 new users....is any flexibility for you to be able to help connect outside of this thread?


----------



## Stevecollett (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi HeraB - I did get your other message. How did you get it to me....can you send another one?


----------



## Stevecollett (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi HeraB - got your message in the offline conversation and have replied. Let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HeraB said:


> Hello Steve, thanks for your message  Please do give me more info about your flat in Lagos. You can perhaps. ****SNIP ********** I am currently looking for other flats closer to Lisbon, will be visiting a few today, as we didn't find anything suitable in Lagos, but we are still interested. Thanks  Hera





Stevecollett said:


> I didn't realize my post infringed on the forum rules. I did see something from you outside of this thread but I either don't have the privileges to reply or am not using the site correctly. I'll go and review the help files and see how we can connect.


RULE #4
Please keep personal information personal. Do not request personal information from other members, and similarly do not post other members' personal information on the site without their permission. Do not post your, or other members' personal contact details such as email address, facebook, skype, twitter or other profile nor telephone number. This information should only be shared by Private Message, for your own protection

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------

